# First spectating obedience trial



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Sounds great! His long until MD shows up?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If that mastiff was who I think it was, that was one of Jacks' long time girlfriends as they've been in the same classes together since they were a year old.  

I'm glad you had a nice time! You have a lot of people who cross over and train between the two clubs (AADTC and NDT) - and they are all very nice and warm people.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thats how I got hooked..seeing those utility dogs. They are amazing! I wasnt even going to do Rally until I needed a different time to train and my new trainer was teaching a Rally intro course. Well, we loved it! It was a great way to start in the obedience ring. I highly recommend doing that as a starting off point. We did the rally novice then moved on to the CD. We are taking a break for a bit but I cant wait to get back into the ring!! Once you do it I am sure you will be hooked for sure?


----------

